# Humic Acids and/or Soil Activator



## MissT (11 mo ago)

I got the results of my first soil test these days: The pH is a little high - 7,0. The soil consists of 58% sand, 25% silt and 17% clay. Phosphorus and magnesium very high, potassium high.

I have been recommended to put down a quite high dose of granular humic acids once in late spring or early summer. I would highly appreciate if you guys could help me with some questions I have concerning humic acids:

What are your experiences with humic acids? Does it make sense, to put down one big amount once, or is it better to put it down in 2-3 smaller amounts?

I'm planning to put down some soil activator this season for the first time too. Can I combine this with the use of humic acids?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!!!

Who is recommending Humic Acids? I have never seen a soil test recommend Humic, I know you are in Austria but it can't be that different  What is the soil activator that you are thinking of applying? I would think you could apply them together but knowing what specifically you are planning to use would be helpful. Did the soil test have any recommendations? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## MissT (11 mo ago)

The recommendation of Humic Acids is from the company, that made the soil test. It offers fertilizer and watering schedules too, and I of course purchased one. The Humic Acids are meant to bring down the pH and make micro-nutrients better available for the plants.

Soil activator is not recommended in the fertilizer schedule. Giving it a try came to my mind after watching some Youtube-videos, especially from guys with similar soil issues. I guess Cuxin DCM is maybe not known in the US, but this is the product I might use: 
https://cuxin-dcm.de/pro/produkte/bodenverbesserung/dcm-activator

My over-all plan is to improve my lawn  by lowering pH and optimizing my soil by using ammonium sulfate as fertilizer, humin acids - and maybe soil activator too. One of my main issues are a couple of areas in the middle of my lawn, that don't become as dark green as the rest. These areas have a lighter green, in late winter and in summer-heat they easily turn into some kind of yellowish. BTW: I have some issues with poa annua und poa trivialis in my lawn too, but these or different grass types in general are not related to the mentioned areas with lighter color.


----------

